# F10 true confessions



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

There's a true confessions thread on the F71 affordables, so l thought l'd start one here.

l don't like the clean bezel on any Vostok.

l think Vostok Europe has gotten too big. Too big on the case sizes and price.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't like it when people use the word "Bostok" when talking about their watch brand, come on .....


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida (May 1, 2017)

I love vostok watches, but don't like the scuba dude dial

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

I do not like original Russian watchbands.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Perfectly adjusting the bezel retainer spring is a HUGE pain.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I do not like original Russian watchbands.


+1


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

my favorite case is 470 which is out of production. It s perfect for my 6,5 wrist.I like 420 too but I think there should be more options for smaller wrists in new series

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhawake (Jul 30, 2018)

I don't get the appeal of the "Pepsi bezel". I'm wearing one right now because the watch came with it, but I just don't understand.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

I really, really hate a 24 hour bezel on a non 24 hour watch.


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

24h said:


> Perfectly adjusting the bezel retainer spring is a HUGE pain.


I don't think that's a confession - more like the TRUTH! Absolution granted


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

I have a confession which up until now had remained a secret as it was a noob mistake that I made not too long ago on the start of my modding obsession. 

I stood up from the bench whilst holding a naked 2416 movement, and managed to have some sort of twitch moment, whereby it fell from full standing height onto the carpeted floor. I think I remember screeching in the pure horror of the moment, almost dreading to bend over and retrieve the fragments of my dreams (how poetic!) 

The result? It had no effect at all - quite amazing really. It started ticking and has kept great time ever since.. It seems they really are indestructible, even in the hands of a ham fisted butcher like myself


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

I think GMT watches are for kids. Its really not that hard to add or subtract a natural number to get another timezone(s).


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm on the verge of developing an addiction to Russian watches. The value proposition is just too good.

I'm worried about it negatively affecting my relationship with electric/electronic watches.


----------



## oldfox (Apr 22, 2016)

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> I love vostok watches, but don't like the scuba dude dial
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Some one, please get the death fire ready for him.


----------



## oldfox (Apr 22, 2016)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> I'm worried about it negatively affecting my relationship with electric/electronic watches.


Oh, it would, it would my friend.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

oldfox said:


> Some one, please get the death fire ready for him.


Now now, this is a safe space


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

I don’t like the bezel on practically any amphibia. Wouldn’t buy one without also buying a bezel replacement. 

I also hate the bland numbers used on the date windows compared to vintage models. They should either change the font or do away with the date function altogether.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l thought about sending one of my Amphibians to a watch shop and getting some custom lume done. Emailed them and got an estimate. When you factor in the cost l paid to buy the watch, custom lume work, shipping to and from the shop, l'm looking at close to 300usd. $300 for a watch that l'd probably get $50 if l wanted to sell? Or what if it quit working later on? No thanks, l'll keep my $$$. That's the problem with custom work or repairs with many things-the work costs several times what the item's worth. A few years ago l spent $150 to have a mechanical restoration on an old 35mm SLR camera that was worth about $30. 2 years later the camera died. l'm not going there again.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l thought about sending one of my Amphibians to a watch shop and getting some custom lume done. Emailed them and got an estimate. When you factor in the cost l paid to buy the watch, custom lume work, shipping to and from the shop, l'm looking at close to 300usd. $300 for a watch that l'd probably get $50 if l wanted to sell? Or what if it quit working later on? No thanks, l'll keep my $$$. That's the problem with custom work or repairs with many things-the work costs several times what the item's worth. A few years ago l spent $150 to have a mechanical restoration on an old 35mm SLR camera that was worth about $30. 2 years later the camera died. l'm not going there again.


Send it to Favinov ;-)


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

In most people's watch standards, Vostok Amphibias are low quality watches. The fit and finish is usually sub par compared to other watches like Seikos and Citizens at comparable prices. However, they make up for that with unique design and engineering so it somehow manages to be crappy, but good at the same time.

I'm also disappointed at the fact that Vostok doesn't have a regular 300m line, radial brushing of cases, sunburst finishes for dials, and no more metallic frame on the date window for the scuba dude just to name a few off the top of my head. So many little details of fit and finish were lost to time. I really want these features to come back.


----------



## oldfox (Apr 22, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l thought about sending one of my Amphibians to a watch shop and getting some custom lume done. Emailed them and got an estimate. When you factor in the cost l paid to buy the watch, custom lume work, shipping to and from the shop, l'm looking at close to 300usd. $300 for a watch that l'd probably get $50 if l wanted to sell? Or what if it quit working later on? No thanks, l'll keep my $$$. That's the problem with custom work or repairs with many things-the work costs several times what the item's worth. A few years ago l spent $150 to have a mechanical restoration on an old 35mm SLR camera that was worth about $30. 2 years later the camera died. l'm not going there again.


You can send it to Forum.watch.ru member "Strong" and get it lumed for pretty much less cost.


----------



## oldfox (Apr 22, 2016)

OrangeOrange said:


> In most people's watch standards, Vostok Amphibias are low quality watches. The fit and finish is usually sub par compared to other watches like Seikos and Citizens at comparable prices. However, they make up for that with unique design and engineering so it somehow manages to be crappy, but good at the same time.
> 
> I'm also disappointed at the fact that Vostok doesn't have a regular 300m line, radial brushing of cases, sunburst finishes for dials, and no more metallic frame on the date window for the scuba dude just to name a few off the top of my head. So many little details of fit and finish were lost to time. I really want these features to come back.


Sooooo agreeeed!


----------



## Yamawammer (Nov 25, 2018)

I heat treated a case that I did some etching on. I wanted to see if I could get it a certain color. I didn't like it so I sent it off to get cerekoted. I forgot to make sure the crystal would still fit right. Guess what? After getting the case back from being cerekoted I started to do the build. First thing I did was put the crystal on. Lets just say it would sit in where it goes with some wiggle room. Lesson learned.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

24 hour movements are a little more difficult for me to read at a quick glance. When l got my first 24 hr watch about 13 years ago l wore it to work one day. Looked at it and said "2:30, almost time to get off work-great". A few minutes later l looked at it again and found out it was 1:30 not 2:30. l had been teased.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

When I started (not long ago) modding and taking movements apart, I used an Amphibia. After that other watches followed... 

Ever since that I feel disgusted when I see those puny caseback gaskets compared to the mighty Vostok one


----------



## A.Sev (Feb 13, 2018)

1) The vast majority of Vostok bezels (both official and aftermarket) are made to short for all of the modern amphibia - they leave the sharp edge of the crystal exposed and make the watch look cheap, like an ill-fitting suit. Even the much vaunted "murphy" bezel has this issue. I get that they all work fine on Komandirskie and vintage crystals, but seriously - nobody is buying a (comparably) expensive aftermarket bezel to put on a vintage watch, or a dirt cheap chromed brass case. Pers and Boris are the only people who've gotten this right consistently. 

2) static WR is not a difficult thing - I wish more of the russian watches would put a little effort into hitting at least 100M (looking at you Luch - plenty of room in that case for a couple gaskets). I want to buy you, but I live an active lifestyle, I do not want to have to "worry" about the splash resistance of my watch every day when I wash my hands, the car or hang out by the pool. 

3) I rarely wear my date window 'phibs, though I love them - because I can't be bothered to scroll through 15 days of dates to get to today and it drives me nuts to have the wrong date showing. I look at my watch stand and I'm like "well, I guess I'll wear that one next month after the 10th"


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

Absolutely concur - to me looks so out of place, and I have a large wrist diameter


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

People talking/writing endlessly about Vostoks...so that I feel saturated! It's only a more recent phenomenon though.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm embarrassed to say that I ruined one of my re-lumed Vostok dials by setting the hour hand too close to the dial, which left a circular scratch.


----------



## frenchtreasure (Mar 26, 2017)

I wish there were more Soviet watches WITHOUT the date... I'm too lazy to set the date, even when there's a quick-set feature like on the 2628.H.


----------



## XsiOn (Jan 4, 2017)

I hate that vast majority of posts in F10 contain word Vostok inside. I do love Vostok for sure, but there are so many fantastic brands and watches out there worth talking about. This especially count for vintage of course.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

XsiOn said:


> I hate that vast majority of posts in F10 contain word Vostok inside. I do love Vostok for sure, but there are so many fantastic brands and watches out there worth talking about. This especially count for vintage of course.


The problem is if you want a new, affordable Russian watch that's less than $800 then it's pretty much only Vostok. If you then want a Vostok that's made in Russia (rather than just assembled in Russia) it's pretty much just the Amphibia, the classic Komandirskie and the Retro. And because the vintage Soviet/Russian watch market is a minefield full of frankens and garbage, people coming into Russian watches usually start with a Vostok. I'd like to see other watches and brands too, but the oversaturation of Vostok here is understandable.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Yamawammer said:


> I heat treated a case that I did some etching on. I wanted to see if I could get it a certain color. I didn't like it so I sent it off to get cerekoted. I forgot to make sure the crystal would still fit right. Guess what? After getting the case back from being cerekoted I started to do the build. First thing I did was put the crystal on. Lets just say it would sit in where it goes with some wiggle room. Lesson learned.


Yikes! Expensive lesson learned.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Most of the old vintage Russian/Soviet watches l see on Ebay look like they've been left out in the rain for a few years. Not interested in those-l want a shiny new watch.


----------



## oldfox (Apr 22, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Yikes! Expensive lesson learned.


What actually happened - they, while cerekoting, enlarged the crystal mounting place?


----------



## oldfox (Apr 22, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Most of the old vintage Russian/Soviet watches l see on Ebay look like they've been left out in the rain for a few years. Not interested in those-l want a shiny new watch.


The better condition, the higher are prices.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

vintorez said:


> The problem is if you want a new, affordable Russian watch that's less than $800 then it's pretty much only Vostok. If you then want a Vostok that's made in Russia (rather than just assembled in Russia) it's pretty much just the Amphibia, the classic Komandirskie and the Retro. And because the vintage Soviet/Russian watch market is a minefield full of frankens and garbage, people coming into Russian watches usually start with a Vostok. I'd like to see other watches and brands too, but the oversaturation of Vostok here is understandable.


+1 true.

On the other hand the big watch world does not really offer much mechanical watch variety either (buying new that is) if you don't go higher end.

Seiko 7S-6R family / Miyota / ETA 28XX spread over millions of models...


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

Have to agree, totally


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Seikogi said:


> vintorez said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is if you want a new, affordable Russian watch that's less than $800 then it's pretty much only Vostok. If you then want a Vostok that's made in Russia (rather than just assembled in Russia) it's pretty much just the Amphibia, the classic Komandirskie and the Retro. And because the vintage Soviet/Russian watch market is a minefield full of frankens and garbage, people coming into Russian watches usually start with a Vostok. I'd like to see other watches and brands too, but the oversaturation of Vostok here is understandable.
> ...


There are some rather very big vintage watches. starting from pocket watch converts to Ural, etc. But agree, mostly the vintage watches considered small according to the current style.

Yes, used watches are harder to buy. Yes, you will get junk. But once you find and get a good one you will be super happy!!! Hunting is part of the game. No?


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Odessa200 said:


> Hunting is part of the game. No?


Another confession...

hunting for vintage watches is lots of fun, hunting for vintage watch parts a nightmare.

Looking at you, Seiko!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

lt seems that l've watched all the videos about Vostoks on Youtube(at least all the ones l want to see)and it's getting boring.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

A Vostok is a better choice for me than a $10,000+ watch. lf i ever ended up with a high dollar watch, l'd have the "wrong" thoughts: "l'm afraid to wear it because what if l get robbed?" "l'm afraid to wear it because it will get scratches and scuffs that will kill resalue value." "How much can l get for it? l bet l could get enough for it to buy about 4 or 5 affordables and pay off some of my credit cards."


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mariomart said:


> I don't like it when people use the word "Bostok" when talking about their watch brand, come on .....


Sounds like Bottocks

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Sounds like Bottocks
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


Hey you, get back to the Timex thread!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Jake_P said:


> Hey you, get back to the Timex thread!


Hey. I'm soon to be a Russian too.. I got a Komandarkie incoming...


----------



## Yamawammer (Nov 25, 2018)

oldfox said:


> What actually happened - they, while cerekoting, enlarged the crystal mounting place?


It was my mistake. By heating the case with a torch. I expanded the metal and it didn't reset back to the size it was originally.


----------



## bultacolobito (Jul 16, 2013)

I hate romans numerals ( I-II-III- VI-IX-XII) in a Soviet-Russian watch.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

bultacolobito said:


> I hate romans numerals ( I-II-III- VI-IX-XII) in a Soviet-Russian watch.


I hate them in every watch ..


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

bultacolobito said:


> I hate romans numerals ( I-II-III- VI-IX-XII) in a Soviet-Russian watch.


I hate them in every watch ..


----------



## psco78 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm regularly tempted by K-34 and Amfibia Reef models, but I never follow through because they lack Cyrillic on the dial...


----------



## Quiller (Apr 2, 2019)

I hate the stock hands. Paddle hands or sword hands already offered by Vostok are much nicer and would improve the whole line
Polished cases with polished bezels are tacky
I don't like to have to change out hands, sand out the cases and replace the bezel every time to get a watch that I consider "nice"


----------



## stadiou (Jun 1, 2013)

There is a Vostok overload on this forum. 
Furthermore, all watches with a date complication send me spare -I really dislike them. 
Amphibias are that bit too large for my liking even though I still own an 090 without a date display.
Soviet chrome plating is generally poor.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l have many mechanical watches, almost all of which were bought new. And l dread the time when they start needing service.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

I have started some 10+ years ago on WUS with F10, but haven't bought Russian watch since 2011 (except one Luch some 5-6 years ago). I still look how Vostok and Luch are doing and frequently visit F10.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

I buy the same black strap for my amphibians so my wife thinks it’s the same watch...


----------



## buddhawake (Jul 30, 2018)

Kotsov said:


> I buy the same black strap for my amphibians so my wife thinks it's the same watch...


Genius!!!


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

Kotsov said:


> I buy the same black strap for my amphibians so my wife thinks it's the same watch...


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> I buy the same black strap for my amphibians so my wife thinks it's the same watch...


You are my hero!!! )))

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l've thought about selling all my watches that are not Russian or G-Shock. And just stick to those 2 themes.


----------



## elcogollero (May 11, 2019)

stadiou said:


> all watches with a date complication send me spare -I really dislike them.


I'm the same - but at least it vastly reduces the number of watches that catch my eye...


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

I want to share something funny and amusing on these thread, but I do not know what...


----------



## psco78 (Dec 26, 2014)

Over the last few months I've been learning how to disassemble, clean, oil and assemble Vostok 24XX movements (using various watchuseek threads, the watch repair channel on YT and Ratfacedgit's videos as my inspiration).
In the process I've lost several screws, springs and one cap jewel and managed to ruin 3 balances and 2 escape wheel pivots...

I now have ventured into the market of watches "not working/spares/repair" to replenish my stock of spare parts b-)


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

stevarad said:


> I want to share something funny and amusing on these thread, but I do not know what...


A semi catastrophic event normally goes down well (like me dropping my entire movement from a height)


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

sci said:


> I have started some 10+ years ago on WUS with F10, but haven't bought Russian watch since 2011 (except one Luch some 5-6 years ago). I still look how Vostok and Luch are doing and frequently visit F10.


I think you need to be medically tested. You seem to have some super resistance to the Russian watch bug. That's not normal.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l have many mechanical watches, almost all of which were bought new. And l dread the time when they start needing service.


thank god you don't have a vintage collection, imagine that nightmare 

*every other week I check ebay for a certain watch crystal... (almost a year now) hahah


----------



## buddhawake (Jul 30, 2018)

sci said:


> I have started some 10+ years ago on WUS with F10, but haven't bought Russian watch since 2011 (except one Luch some 5-6 years ago). I still look how Vostok and Luch are doing and frequently visit F10.


Watch out, he is patient ZERO. Or we could create a vaccine from him.


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

buddhawake said:


> Watch out, he is patient ZERO. Or we could create a vaccine from him.


Good to know there is hope; I really thought I was doomed.

As Master Yoda said: "Once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny, consume you it will."


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

Seikogi said:


> thank god you don't have a vintage collection, imagine that nightmare
> 
> *every other week I check ebay for a certain watch crystal... (almost a year now) hahah


Tell me about it... Now I desperately need a seconds hand for a Vostok precision (plus a watchsmith)


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

When I was a young Man I loved Poljot quartz watches. But my dream was Swiss Camy Square 22. Still do not have a new Swiss watch. Should I get one?


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> When I was a young Man I loved Poljot quartz watches. But my dream was Swiss Camy Square 22. Still do not have a new Swiss watch. Should I get one?


Yes. Buy Buran Swisss ))

Послато са SM-N950F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

At this time l have 10 Vostoks. And there's probably about 20 more that l want.....and l think it's crazy!


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

I confess I may have more than 10 Vostoks ...............


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

mariomart said:


> I confess I may have more than 10 Vostoks ...............
> 
> View attachment 14227061


Nice!!!! I have just 8 by 24 boxes but I need the chest like that this!!!! Badly!!!!!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

At night or in morning, when I want to change watch, I am to lazy to go to other room ant to put old watch in box, before puting new on hand, so I have small chaotic mountain of watches on drawer..and empty space in boxes...so lazy.


Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

mariomart said:


> I confess I may have more than 10 Vostoks ...............
> 
> View attachment 14227061


This pic gets me everytime I see it, hahah. Mariomart unleashed the super unblockable combo..boom!

One thing just occurred to me - I'm assuming all the watches are wound down pretty much..Imagine however, if all those watches were Timex quartz pieces - the room would be deafening!


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

On mariomart's watchroom door:

View attachment 14227621


In mariomart's watchroom:

View attachment 14227629


----------



## bpmurray (Mar 15, 2017)

mariomart said:


> I confess I may have more than 10 Vostoks ...............


MARIO THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!!!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

bpmurray said:


> MARIO THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!!!
> 
> View attachment 14227665


They are on hands. Both...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

stevarad said:


> bpmurray said:
> 
> 
> > MARIO THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!!!
> ...


Toooooo funny 😄


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

bpmurray said:


> MARIO THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!!!


I do have inbound ;-)

Will need a larger box soon :-!


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Jake_P said:


> This pic gets me everytime I see it, hahah. Mariomart unleashed the super unblockable combo..boom!
> 
> One thing just occurred to me - I'm assuming all the watches are wound down pretty much..Imagine however, if all those watches were Timex quartz pieces - the room would be deafening!


Or imagine if they were all Poljot alarms set to go off at the same time.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

vintorez said:


> Or imagine if they were all Poljot alarms set to go off at the same time.


I have fuul box if 2612 alarms. You just gave me idea...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

stevarad said:


> I have fuul box if 2612 alarms. You just gave me idea...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


If it gives someone a heart attack then I won't be held responsible.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

stevarad said:


> I have fuul box if 2612 alarms. You just gave me idea...
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


You going to make a video of it and put it on Youtube?


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

So..alarm is working about 20-30 sec. It would be a challenge to make to work all of them at same time. They are not so precise in terms of alarm start. On same position of alarm hand it can be difference in alarm starting for minute or two between two watches....I will try, and if I manage to make all of them to work at same time, I will post video.

It must be great sound.

Also, I like to wind all my watches to work and to listen the sound at night. It is meditation sound...hundreds of them ticking - just so relaxing and beautiful

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Remember the story of soldiers marching in on a bridge... beware the house!


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

stevarad said:


> So..alarm is working about 20-30 sec. It would be a challenge to make to work all of them at same time. They are not so precise in terms of alarm start. On same position of alarm hand it can be difference in alarm starting for minute or two between two watches....I will try, and if I manage to make all of them to work at same time, I will post video.
> 
> It must be great sound.
> 
> ...


In my mind it would sound as cool as this (skip to 0:22 ):





(Pink Floyd - "Time")


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Jake_P said:


> In my mind it would sound as cool as this (skip to 0:22 ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


)))))

btw, I love them!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

stevarad said:


> )))))
> 
> btw, I love them!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Me too


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

I would like to place an order of Russian watch parts. become invisible, fly to Russia (first class), arrive at the place of business just as there packaging my order to ship to USA and 
slap them upside the head for using so much tape!, paper!, cardboard!, foam! and whatever else they have laying around WITHOUT A PULL TAB ON THE TAPE causing me to act like a 
rabid wolverine when I attempt to open my package of Russian watch treasures. That is my F10 Confession


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

jimzilla said:


> I would like to place an order of Russian watch parts. become invisible, fly to Russia (first class), arrive at the place of business just as there packaging my order to ship to USA and
> slap them upside the head for using so much tape!, paper!, cardboard!, foam! and whatever else they have laying around WITHOUT A PULL TAB ON THE TAPE causing me to act like a
> rabid wolverine when I attempt to open my package of Russian watch treasures. That is my F10 Confession


I find that it's a good warm up for when you are delicately installing all the new parts into your watch b-)


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida (May 1, 2017)

jimzilla said:


> I would like to place an order of Russian watch parts. become invisible, fly to Russia (first class), arrive at the place of business just as there packaging my order to ship to USA and
> slap them upside the head for using so much tape!, paper!, cardboard!, foam! and whatever else they have laying around WITHOUT A PULL TAB ON THE TAPE causing me to act like a
> rabid wolverine when I attempt to open my package of Russian watch treasures. That is my F10 Confession


Just got a new movement for my amphibia today, and went exactly through this!!! XD

Sent from the bottom of the world using a really big slingshot


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

jimzilla said:


> I would like to place an order of Russian watch parts. become invisible, fly to Russia (first class), arrive at the place of business just as there packaging my order to ship to USA and
> slap them upside the head for using so much tape!, paper!, cardboard!, foam! and whatever else they have laying around WITHOUT A PULL TAB ON THE TAPE causing me to act like a
> rabid wolverine when I attempt to open my package of Russian watch treasures. That is my F10 Confession


This is spot on. I don't think drug cartels package their cargo as tightly as russians do watches. How many layers of tape sealed bubble wrap do you need for a Komandirskie?!? The answer is at least 7.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Some of the things our parts come packaged in! my god! I actually got movements packaged in toilet paper tubes, although packaged nicely, still it was a bugger to open. so much in fact you are almost damaging the contents inside. I got 6 sets of hands with lume taped to cardboard ..... F*N cardboard! the lume pulled off 3 hands plus I had to get the adhesive off the other hands as well.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> This is spot on. I don't think drug cartels package their cargo as tightly as russians do watches. How many layers of tape sealed bubble wrap do you need for a Komandirskie?!? The answer is at least 7.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I do like the thin foam packaging material they use, I save it every time I get it :-!


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I confess that I hate most Vostok bezels.


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

walpow said:


> I confess that I hate most Vostok bezels.


On a side note - does anyone actually use their bezels for timing things? Even though I'm used to the not very pleasant metal on metal action, I have considered just using marine epoxy to permanently fit them static. The only thing with that is you obviously can't swap out cases/bezels at a later stage if your that way inclined...

I wonder - if they offered dive style click bezels for a higher price would anyone here still buy them? I know there was a run of the 020 SE's that shipped with click bezels but they seem to be no more? My Chunky Meranom 020 bezel has all the grooves machined out for the click already and I read that Meranom did send out click springs at one point to some people.. I think the bezel action is a sticking point for a lot of people, but hey, friction fit bezels were okay for Rolex to use at one point right?


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Jake_P said:


> On a side note - does anyone actually use their bezels for timing things? Even though I'm used to the not very pleasant metal on metal action, I have considered just using marine epoxy to permanently fit them static. The only thing with that is you obviously can't swap out cases/bezels at a later stage if your that way inclined...
> 
> I wonder - if they offered dive style click bezels for a higher price would anyone here still buy them? I know there was a run of the 020 SE's that shipped with click bezels but they seem to be no more? My Chunky Meranom 020 bezel has all the grooves machined out for the click already and I read that Meranom did send out click springs at one point to some people.. I think the bezel action is a sticking point for a lot of people, but hey, friction fit bezels were okay for Rolex to use at one point right?


I use my bezel to time things all the time. There's also something very convenient about them being bidirectional. 
I do want a Vostok with a clicking bezel eventually. Maybe another SE in the future will have that as an option.


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

And you don't get alignment issues with the markings not quite lining up - you just swizzel it till it lines up perfectly


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I check Meranom's site every 12 hours to see if items l want are in stock-Classica with green dial, clear casebacks, and a couple of other things.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Jake_P said:


> On a side note - does anyone actually use their bezels for timing things? Even though I'm used to the not very pleasant metal on metal action, I have considered just using marine epoxy to permanently fit them static. The only thing with that is you obviously can't swap out cases/bezels at a later stage if your that way inclined...
> 
> I wonder - if they offered dive style click bezels for a higher price would anyone here still buy them? I know there was a run of the 020 SE's that shipped with click bezels but they seem to be no more? My Chunky Meranom 020 bezel has all the grooves machined out for the click already and I read that Meranom did send out click springs at one point to some people.. I think the bezel action is a sticking point for a lot of people, but hey, friction fit bezels were okay for Rolex to use at one point right?


I have thought of using the small dial dots to secure the bezel into place, non evasive and removable.


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

jimzilla said:


> I have thought of using the small dial dots to secure the bezel into place, non evasive and removable.


Good idea but for me it would be a step too far..as it is, my dial is stuck on with the dots which is something that doesn't sit quite right even though it's a tried and tested method..If I secured my bezel using more dots it would feel too DIY! It's a nice thought though as they are very strong when you use a few, as I found out when I tried to adjust the dial alignment..it's never coming off again!


----------



## Limewater (Jul 4, 2016)

I love my Vostoks. However, given the number of small issues I have had with them, I am hesitant to recommend them to people who want a watch to just work.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate looking at stuff on the internet with a phone so much I usually wait until I get home to get on the 'net with my desktop.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

I have 1 package in the mail and that is it. Its been years since I just had 1 package coming. Maybe I had reached a point where I am more selective in my purchases... 🙂


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l had a feeling this thread would not take off as good as the F71 confessions thread. But l intend to keep it going.


----------



## elcogollero (May 11, 2019)

I spend more time looking at photographs of watches on the internet than I do looking at the real watches in my possession - this has to change...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

elcogollero said:


> I spend more time looking at photographs of watches on the internet than I do looking at the real watches in my possession - this has to change...


Me too.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l've been going through these strap/bracelet phases. A couple of years ago l went through a NATO phase and bought many. Earlier this year l went through a bracelet phase. Now l'm going through a strap phase.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Sometimes I wish to put watches on both hands.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida (May 1, 2017)

stevarad said:


> Sometimes I wish to put watches on both hands.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Sometimes, i do

Sent from the bottom of the world using a really big slingshot


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

stevarad said:


> Sometimes I wish to put watches on both hands.


Sometimes I do when I'm home...


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

stevarad said:


> Sometimes I wish to put watches on both hands.
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


A prerequisite when traveling...cuts down on watch case/travelroll space.
Alternative


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

joecool said:


> A prerequisite when traveling...cuts down on watch case/travelroll space.
> Alternative
> View attachment 14252925


))) Now I need that coat

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

stevarad said:


> ))) Now I need that coat
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


You already have the hat...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l'd rather have a Vostok than a Shinola.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l'd rather have a Vostok than a Shinola.


Shinola reminds me of Harley Davidson-overpriced, overmarketed, and overhyped. Vostok is a much more honest company.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l think watch photos with the wearer's feet in the background are annoying.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> l think watch photos with the wearer's feet in the background are annoying.


No, they are not.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

I scratched crystal on amphibia and broke tooth (number one tooth, right one) within 10 minutes. Right now. Oh, man.... 

My poor, poor....

Please, finish the sentence...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

stevarad said:


> I scratched crystal on amphibia and broke tooth (number one tooth, right one) within 10 minutes. Right now. Oh, man....
> 
> My poor, poor....
> 
> ...


Sense of balance


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

joecool said:


> Sense of balance


))))) good one!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

stevarad said:


> ))))) good one!
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Anyhoo,jokes aside I hope you are OK.....oh! and scooby of course


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh I am ok, thanks, nothing which dentist can not solve without problem. Just a little broken part caused by damn lollipop nylon. Trying to open that lollipop for daughter, hermetically wrapped in nylon to survive nuclear war, and tried to do that with tooth and bite because could not succeed with fingers, and voillaa...the tooth part is gone. Never bite and pull lollipop nylon with tooth. Lesson learned. 

And after losing tooth part, nervous and pissed - BANG and accidentally punched wrist on some car mirror on parking lot and scratched the crystal.. Just not my day.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

stevarad said:


> Oh I am ok, thanks, nothing which dentist can not solve without problem. Just a little broken part caused by damn lollipop nylon. Trying to open that lollipop for daughter, hermetically wrapped in nylon to survive nuclear war, and tried to do that with tooth and bite because could not succeed with fingers, and voillaa...the tooth part is gone. Never bite and pull lollipop nylon with tooth. Lesson learned.
> 
> And after losing tooth part, nervous and pissed - BANG and accidentally punched wrist on some car mirror on parking lot and scratched the crystal.. Just not my day.


?. Opportunity to buy a new crystal polishing tool!!! Stay on the bright side!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Odessa200 said:


> 😞. Opportunity to buy a new crystal polishing tool!!! Stay on the bright side!


Yes...now polywatch or some scratch removal pencils?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sometimes, after I have taken off for the night a vintage Soviet, I go on the internet & l look at young western watches...


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> Sometimes, after I have taken off for the night a vintage Soviet, I go on the internet & l look at young western watches...


omg 

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

RedFroggy said:


> Sometimes, after I have taken off for the night a vintage Soviet, I go on the internet & l look at young western watches...


But you stay faithful and always come back to your Soviets


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Odessa200 said:


> 😞. Opportunity to buy a new crystal polishing tool!!! Stay on the bright side!


Did you say crystal polishing tool!!! :-d


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

24h said:


> But you stay faithful and always come back to your Soviets


It is like having wife and watching THOSE movies )))))

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I confess I've decided to downsize my Vostok collection a little.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Fergfour said:


> I confess I've decided to downsize my Vostok collection a little.


been there...just lying yourself.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

stevarad said:


> been there...just lying yourself.
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Been there too (with other brands). Starting today actually


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Fergfour said:


> Been there too (with other brands). Starting today actually


how?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

stevarad said:


> how?
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


How to sell?


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance but is there a WUS classified section for buying Russian watches? If so can somebody send me a link if there is, thank you.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Fergfour said:


> How to sell?


How would you do that? Selling, giving? I tried with gifts...dozens of watches. But after some times, number is still back, and growing.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

jimzilla said:


> Excuse my ignorance but is there a WUS classified section for buying Russian watches? If so can somebody send me a link if there is, thank you.


It is private seller corner. But it is not specific to russian watches. All brands are there. Use search function in google or tapatalk app to find what you desire.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

and here is link

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

jimzilla said:


> Excuse my ignorance but is there a WUS classified section for buying Russian watches? If so can somebody send me a link if there is, thank you.


I wish there was...you just have to be creative with the search function or use Ctrl+F on /f29. <|


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

From my experience, most efective in searching is search function in tapatalk app. Go to the private seller thread in app, and then tap 3 dots tapatalk menu, go to search, and enter for example "poljot", and all poljot on sales are there. Much more complicated with google, but if you know orders for google search engine, it is extremly effective, too.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

stevarad said:


> How would you do that? Selling, giving? I tried with gifts...dozens of  watches. But after some times, number is still back, and growing.
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Selling at first. My overall collection quantity is relatively stable, I just want a little more variety instead of one brand making up 50% of the collection. I'm happy with maybe 5-6 of a given brand, Vostok is different though. I have my doubts that I'll be able to get down to 15.


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

Not really a confession but more of an observation - I always have a spring bar tool on my work desk/in work drawer.. Always hope for the best, but plan for the worst  That's why I also have my trusty Victorinox penknife on my keyring - you never know when you'll need to get cabbage out of your teeth whilst opening a bottle of wine and clipping your nails all at the same time..hmm - maybe I can add that particular one for the low priority bucket list.


----------



## bpmurray (Mar 15, 2017)

Working on cutting down some of the collection that I find that I never wear. Trying to get the collection back into focus with a max of 36 total watches, so focusing my searching going forward for only a few must-haves.

Also, branching out a little bit: https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/new-rolex-howd-i-do-4984381.html


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

36??? I thought my limit of 90 (82 is the current count) was restrictive, but 36.... :think:


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

I hate how in every single online review of the Amphibia it's described as "quirky"


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

l have a vintage Poljot that runs over 90 seconds a day fast, and it doesn't bother me. l call it "Speedy".


----------



## A.Sev (Feb 13, 2018)

vintorez said:


> I hate how in every single online review of the Amphibia it's described as "quirky"


Ugh. This. It's not "quirky" if reviewers actually bothered to look into the design. Everything is exceedingly deliberate, and in many cases extremely innovative/downright brilliant solution to what were viewed as design problems with dive watches of the era. Even today some of the design elements of the Amphibia exceed the performance of their modern, expensive counterparts. .


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

A.Sev said:


> Ugh. This. It's not "quirky" if reviewers actually bothered to look into the design. Everything is exceedingly deliberate, and in many cases extremely innovative/downright brilliant solution to what were viewed as design problems with dive watches of the era. Even today some of the design elements of the Amphibia exceed the performance of their modern, expensive counterparts. .


Daym straight!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I really, really do not like snap on watch backs!


----------



## SinanjuStein (May 26, 2015)

Essentially 2 in 1 post.

I keep reselling watches and buying new ones because i get bored of them certain ones every once in a while, even if i lose money on it. I've had 3 SKX007's, one 009, and Philipino special 7002 and sold them all among a LOT of others.

I've always had more Japanese watches than Russian watches, despite being Russian...


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

It was hard. Weeks of restraining myself 🙂. I have no parcels to track! Got 2 today and nothing else in transit! Its been years....

But another parcel is brewing in the Ukraine... once I accumulate enough purchases it will be mailed 🙂


----------



## Quiller (Apr 2, 2019)

No matter how much I like the Amphibia I just modded, I know in two or three weeks I won't like it nearly as much and I will have to start looking to change something that's bothering me.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Is there anything that can beat the frustration of polishing a crystal for 10 minutes only for it to s l o w l y dawn on you that it is not a scratch on the outside of the crystal, but it is a smudge on the inside? (sigh)


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

AaParker said:


> Is there anything that can beat the frustration of polishing a crystal for 10 minutes only for it to s l o w l y dawn on you that it is not a scratch on the outside of the crystal, but it is a smudge on the inside? (sigh)


Repairing a movement for two days, only to find out the problem is touching hands


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

True confessions...

I hate clean bezels

I hate that people buy obvious frankens on eBay for ridiculously high prices

I hate the stock arrow hands on Amphibias 

I sometimes mod a watch and then take it back apart just to have something to do



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TestrunRonnie (Oct 21, 2019)

I hate the poor lume on most Amphibias. Come on, it's supposed to be a dive watch! I wonder how many Soviet divers went to a watery grave because they couldn't see the dial on their watch?


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

TestrunRonnie said:


> I hate the poor lume on most Amphibias. Come on, it's supposed to be a dive watch! I wonder how many Soviet divers went to a watery grave because they couldn't see the dial on their watch?


Diving is an expensive sport so it was out of reach for pretty much all Soviet people. So my answer to the quest: quite small. We snorkeled! Lol.


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

Odessa200 said:


> Diving is an expensive sport so it was out of reach for pretty much all Soviet people. So my answer to the quest: quite small. We snorkeled! Lol.


True  I honestly don't remember seeing an amfibia on a civilian's wrist during soviet times. And I grew up in one of the most popular sea tourist destinations in the eastern block. My wife's uncle has seen military vostoks and poljots on the wrists of soviet officers, but then he was an anti-aircraft artillery division commander.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sod the lume, the bi-directional bezel is THE death hazard...



TestrunRonnie said:


> I hate the poor lume on most Amphibias. Come on, it's supposed to be a dive watch! I wonder how many Soviet divers went to a watery grave because they couldn't see the dial on their watch?


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Especially with this often loose friction grip


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Well, it can't be good when you are trying to contact a seller (of over 10 years) about a purchase, and you get this message: No longer a registered user


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

The collapse of the Soviet Union saved me from being a watch collecting fiend!









My first year of collecting was crazy - 100+ watches. So affordable, so many styles to try and buy

And then I found my Strela, and things calmed down

There's a few more I'd like to try, like the Raketa moonphase, but I'm pretty much done

If the huge USSR watch industry was still pumping out new releases, I'd be in trouble


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Built a Vostok watch together, forgot to attach hands


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

Sometimes after I assemble a watch, I see the small brass ring (that sits between the hour wheel and the dial) still on the desk o|


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

elcogollero said:


> I spend more time looking at photographs of watches on the internet than I do looking at the real watches in my possession - this has to change...


I have checked a photo of some detail of one of my watches, rather than walk over to a drawer, take out my watchbox and check the watch itself

This is particularly lazy as I now have less than 10 watches..


----------



## antilucem (Aug 16, 2014)

Comrades

I dislike the fact that this site has not improved the since it was sold on.

A post is often wrongly delineated, so lots of double posts which are impossible to delete so we end up saying 'sorry double post'. This should have been rectified years ago.

The search engine is the pits which means new members cannot find answers easily so the same topics get repeated ad infinitum and ad nauseum.

I recognise that the site is a valuable commodity so it should be managed properly with a flawless computer program but it is not.

Even the password debacle was not managed properly.

Barry

I love the contributors but feel the site is not up to scratch.


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

Lost my right thumb this morning. They sewed it back on, but I'm deffinately out of watchland. 
I also received notes from the post office to pick up some long awaited restoration projects. Yey!


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Kamburov said:


> Lost my right thumb this morning. They sewed it back on, but I'm deffinately out of watchland.
> I also received notes from the post office to pick up some long awaited restoration projects. Yey!


What the ????
NO!!
Nevermind the watches, but are you ok ? Will you get the use of it back ?


----------



## Limewater (Jul 4, 2016)

Kamburov said:


> Lost my right thumb this morning. They sewed it back on, but I'm deffinately out of watchland.
> I also received notes from the post office to pick up some long awaited restoration projects. Yey!


?!?!?!!?!?!?!?

I am praying that your recovery exceeds your expectations.

I've just been lurking the past several months, or almost a year, but I logged back in after seeing this.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kamburov said:


> Lost my right thumb this morning. They sewed it back on, but I'm deffinately out of watchland.
> I also received notes from the post office to pick up some long awaited restoration projects. Yey!


Hoping for a full and speedy recovery for you.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

This is terrible Kamburov . I am so sorry for you and I hope you will regain some mobility .



Kamburov said:


> Lost my right thumb this morning. They sewed it back on, but I'm deffinately out of watchland.


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

haha said:


> What the ????
> NO!!
> Nevermind the watches, but are you ok ? Will you get the use of it back ?


Thanks for your concern, my friend! A skoda got it between the doors. In a week I will know if it heals together. I'm still keeping half of it, though. I'm already getting used to winding my watch with the left thumb, while holding it upside down. It's weirder than winding an 8 crown promaster.
I sure hope I get it all back, but chances are slim. I'll adapt, but ofcourse it's annoying. 
I will make my presence felt through the force of the like button


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks for all the wishes, comrades! I really appreciate it!
and since this is true confessions, I got a good one here:
Thank god it's not my .....


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Kamburov said:


> Thanks for your concern, my friend! A skoda got it between the doors. In a week I will know if it heals together. I'm still keeping half of it, though. I'm already getting used to winding my watch with the left thumb, while holding it upside down. It's weirder than winding an 8 crown promaster.
> I sure hope I get it all back, but chances are slim. I'll adapt, but ofcourse it's annoying.
> I will make my presence felt through the force of the like button


Then let me apologize on behalf of my neighbors in Mlada Boleslav !
You're going to need patience, automatic watches... and alcohol until it gets better, and hopefully, as normal as possible.
I will keep posting many pictures of pretty old watches for you to practice your like button ;-)


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Kamburov said:


> haha said:
> 
> 
> > What the ????
> ...


So sorry!!!!! This is horrible. I wish you recover soon!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Kamburov said:


> Thanks for your concern, my friend! A skoda got it between the doors. In a week I will know if it heals together. I'm still keeping half of it, though. I'm already getting used to winding my watch with the left thumb, while holding it upside down. It's weirder than winding an 8 crown promaster.
> I sure hope I get it all back, but chances are slim. I'll adapt, but ofcourse it's annoying.
> I will make my presence felt through the force of the like button


I really hope it will be all good. Stay positive!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

Kamburov said:


> Lost my right thumb this morning. They sewed it back on, but I'm deffinately out of watchland.
> I also received notes from the post office to pick up some long awaited restoration projects. Yey!


I hope a good and fast recovery.


----------



## Avidfan (Jun 28, 2016)

Kamburov said:


> Lost my right thumb this morning. They sewed it back on, but I'm deffinately out of watchland.
> I also received notes from the post office to pick up some long awaited restoration projects. Yey!


Terrible news Ivan, my best wishes sent to you for a full and fast recovery.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Kamburov said:


> Lost my right thumb this morning. They sewed it back on, but I'm deffinately out of watchland.
> I also received notes from the post office to pick up some long awaited restoration projects. Yey!


I'm sorry to hear this. I hope you make a full recovery and return to everything as if nothing happened.
Look on the bright side! It could have been an accident forcing you to need this watch ;-)


----------



## SunnyOrange (Aug 26, 2016)

This is really horrible... I join others with my wishes to recover as soon as possible, Ivan.


----------



## stadiou (Jun 1, 2013)

Hope it all works out and get well soon.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Kamburov said:


> Lost my right thumb this morning. They sewed it back on, but I'm deffinately out of watchland.
> I also received notes from the post office to pick up some long awaited restoration projects. Yey!


Wishing you a speedy recovery Ivan :-!









Too soon? ;-)


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

mariomart said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery Ivan :-!
> 
> View attachment 14760901
> 
> ...


I was thinking about same, but didn't have courage 

But humor is a cure for spirit, and spirit is cure for body, so...thumbs up for Ivan and his efficient recovery.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Hopefully you'll recover and will be able to work on watches again. Seems to be more than a passion, as I can't avoid notice you had the surgery in the morning and were on the forum the same day to announce that bloody bad news! We definitely need you here!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Kamburov said:


> Lost my right thumb this morning. They sewed it back on, but I'm deffinately out of watchland.
> I also received notes from the post office to pick up some long awaited restoration projects. Yey!


Sorry to hear that - and wish you a full recovery. Murphy's Law would come into effect with the resto pieces arriving just now though - and I fully expect to see that there will be some better/cheaper examples that you'd like will appear, just to make it worse. But as you said, it could have been worse if you'd been standing closer ;-)
After reading how it happened, will be very careful with my Skoda!


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Sorry to hear that - and wish you a full recovery. Murphy's Law would come into effect with the resto pieces arriving just now though - and I fully expect to see that there will be some better/cheaper examples that you'd like will appear, just to make it worse. But as you said, it could have been worse if you'd been standing closer ;-)
> After reading how it happened, will be very careful with my Skoda!


I have Skoda also. Must be careful.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Kamburov said:


> Thanks for all the wishes, comrades! I really appreciate it!
> and since this is true confessions, I got a good one here:
> Thank god it's not my .....


Makes me think about this. Very famous French movie of the 80s. In a nutshell the guy can't open his car as it's frozen, so decides to use natural means to unfreeze it. But... it's not his car, his very similar one is actually parked a few meters away! Last sentence is something like "So I finish up, OK?"


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

I can laugh in the face of any trouble, and understand that there are many people with bigger problems. Although coping with On-Screen Keyboard is hard to beat. Today's world is ridiculously hypersensitive and you can't make a joke without hurting someone's feelings. 
As for the skodas, they are nice cars. 
I was taking my wife to an eye hospital (before we sharply turned to ER), as Frida the cat finally succeeded scratching her eyeball. Our GP explained to Margarita that it's not the cat's fault, because apparently "cats are children of Satan" and she shouldn't have put her face in the danger zone. I don't know if skodas are made in hell (according to haha they are next door, so I guess not), but my thumb shouldn't have been on the frame of the front door at the moment someone slams the back door. Not skoda's fault. 
Margarita returned to the eye clinic later, she's healing alright, so she won't be needing the blind people raketa either. Although we still joke that both of us combined we make for one functional human being. It's just a matter of coordination


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Kamburov said:


> I can laugh in the face of any trouble, and understand that there are many people with bigger problems. Although coping with On-Screen Keyboard is hard to beat. Today's world is ridiculously hypersensitive and you can't make a joke without hurting someone's feelings.
> As for the skodas, they are nice cars.
> I was taking my wife to an eye hospital (before we sharply turned to ER), as Frida the cat finally succeeded scratching her eyeball. Our GP explained to Margarita that it's not the cat's fault, because apparently "cats are children of Satan" and she shouldn't have put her face in the danger zone. I don't know if skodas are made in hell (according to haha they are next door, so I guess not), but my thumb shouldn't have been on the frame of the front door at the moment someone slams the back door. Not skoda's fault.
> Margarita returned to the eye clinic later, she's healing alright, so she won't be needing the blind people raketa either. Although we still joke that both of us combined we make for one functional human being. It's just a matter of coordination


Some day, someone will write a screenplay about this, and I can't wait to see the movie :-!

May I have your Autograph ;-)


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Kamburov said:


> I can laugh in the face of any trouble, and understand that there are many people with bigger problems. Although coping with On-Screen Keyboard is hard to beat. Today's world is ridiculously hypersensitive and you can't make a joke without hurting someone's feelings.
> As for the skodas, they are nice cars.
> I was taking my wife to an eye hospital (before we sharply turned to ER), as Frida the cat finally succeeded scratching her eyeball. Our GP explained to Margarita that it's not the cat's fault, because apparently "cats are children of Satan" and she shouldn't have put her face in the danger zone. I don't know if skodas are made in hell (according to haha they are next door, so I guess not), but my thumb shouldn't have been on the frame of the front door at the moment someone slams the back door. Not skoda's fault.
> Margarita returned to the eye clinic later, she's healing alright, so she won't be needing the blind people raketa either. Although we still joke that both of us combined we make for one functional human being. It's just a matter of coordination


That is really bad luck(s) my friend. What freakish coincidences.

What are medical prognosis?

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Straight_time (Dec 15, 2015)

Missed this until now... sh*t sh*t sh*t. :-(
Hope you can recover in full, or at least well enough to be able to do all you like (including taking care of watches, and be on this forum). 
Take care of yourself, wife, skoda... and cat. :roll:


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

stevarad said:


> That is really bad luck(s) my friend. What freakish coincidences.
> 
> What are medical prognosis?
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


Yeah, a freak accident. I have closed cars' doors thousands times, quite successfully. Maybe exept this one time when my head was still in the frame. I was young, very well mannered, and put my head back in to say "good night".
The doctors would rather say the worst as an ensurance. 10% chance it gets nourished and mends back. I'll take that chance.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

I hope that 10% will be 100% succes.


----------



## Limewater (Jul 4, 2016)

Kamburov said:


> Thanks for all the wishes, comrades! I really appreciate it!
> and since this is true confessions, I got a good one here:
> Thank god it's not my .....


You're typing really well for a guy who just lost a thumb! Though, think how much easier typing would be if it had been your...

Also, try explaining THAT skoda accident to the doctors at the emergency room.


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

Limewater said:


> You're typing really well for a guy who just lost a thumb! Though, think how much easier typing would be if it had been your...
> 
> Also, try explaining THAT skoda accident to the doctors at the emergency room.


ER doctors have seen everything, there's no suprising these guys. Actually similar stuff happened to a guy in USA in the 90s. He became world famous, started a band called "the severed parts" and starred in a couple adult movies. Guess these medical bills are hard to pay over there. 
Yeah, real life is stranger than fiction. I'm typing with the mouse, but I still have a spare hand. No spare ..... , I need to be extra careful with this one.


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

I seem to have come to this discussion late. Sorry to hear about your bad luck with the Skoda. Let's hope you regain full use in due course.

Speedy recovery!

Sekondtime


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Kamburov said:


> Actually similar stuff happened to a guy in USA in the 90s. He became world famous, started a band called "the severed parts" and starred in a couple adult movies. Guess these medical bills are hard to pay over there.


:-d


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi, guys! Thank you all for your support, wishes and kind words! I always felt comfortable sharing anything with you here. It's a pleasure and honour being in your company!
Healing is going to take longer than anticipated, and I will be back with news about this when it's over.

In the meantime ... I should've seen the sign :-d


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Kamburov said:


> Hi, guys! Thank you all for your support, wishes and kind words! I always felt comfortable sharing anything with you here. It's a pleasure and honour being in your company!
> Healing is going to take longer than anticipated, and I will be back with news about this when it's over.
> 
> In the meantime ... I should've seen the sign :-d
> ...




Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

There ought to be a word or expression describing the ineffable delight that happens when you finally get a stubborn watch back to open.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

I decided, on very beginning of pandemic, to be responsible and not to buy watches for sometime because of COVID19 situations. Who knows what will be economic future. Not so bright. So much more important things for the money.

So....

...I have bought 3 watches this week. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoja_roja (Jan 7, 2014)

stevarad said:


> I decided, on very beginning of pandemic, to be responsible and not to buy watches for sometime because of COVID19 situations. Who knows what will be economic future. Not so bright. So much more important things for the money.
> 
> So....
> 
> ...


You started sooooo well your post XD,

Any way Im the same shoes, but I just took the chance to get some straps.... I think the watch acquisition its been on hold for some time... Any way lately I was taking the chances of my trips to get the watches directly from the sources, but now with the border closure....


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

stevarad said:


> I decided, on very beginning of pandemic, to be responsible and not to buy watches for sometime because of COVID19 situations. Who knows what will be economic future. Not so bright. So much more important things for the money.
> 
> So....
> 
> ...


What three?


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> What three?


1. Poljot international SSSR in basilika case and with vostok 2416 movement.
2. Poljot 3133 admiral in basilika case
3. Vostok amphibia 110 with meranom black bezel and bracelet for modding.

I like basilika cases. I found them one of the most beautiful case designes among all watch brands, not just russian.

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

I am not sure where are some of my watches. I am trying to remember for days, and I can't 

And that is why sometimes I think that maybe, just maybe, I have too many watches...(and then buy new one in next couple of days when I forgot that thought).

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a hell of a time finding information on Russian watches. Often times I resort to finding them listed for sale but then I’ll find the same watches showing different movements, different case sizes etc... it’s a mess


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

stevarad said:


> I am not sure where are some of my watches. I am trying to remember for days, and I can't
> 
> And that is why sometimes I think that maybe, just maybe, I have too many watches...(and then buy new one in next couple of days when I forgot that thought).
> 
> Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


That, my friend, is just an indication that you are needing a display/storage case - the bad side of that, would be that your family would see how many you do have!😂👍


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

mariomart said:


> I really, really hate a 24 hour bezel on a non 24 hour watch.


Yeah, someone posted one like that in the WRUW or the mod topic, I was thinking what is that 24h bezel going to measure here? I was looking for a GMT hand for 10 minutes lol


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

hseldon said:


> I don't like the bezel on practically any amphibia. Wouldn't buy one without also buying a bezel replacement.
> 
> I also hate the bland numbers used on the date windows compared to vintage models. They should either change the font or do away with the date function altogether.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Neptune is fine, the bronze 1967... but those are all SE...

edit: wait, just realized I'm answering to year old posts... still relevant I guess


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Kamburov said:


> Sometimes after I assemble a watch, I see the small brass ring (that sits between the hour wheel and the dial) still on the desk o|


Wait, I'm a bit of a neewbie, haven't swapped hands till now, but how do you get this ring? It doesn't come with the hands and I don't think I'd seen it on the movements themselves?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> Wait, I'm a bit of a neewbie, haven't swapped hands till now, but how do you get this ring? It doesn't come with the hands and I don't think I'd seen it on the movements themselves?


I've not seen that bit, so either I've lost the one that was fitted - or it's not on all models?


----------



## Avidfan (Jun 28, 2016)

Ligavesh said:


> Wait, I'm a bit of a neewbie, haven't swapped hands till now, but how do you get this ring? It doesn't come with the hands and I don't think I'd seen it on the movements themselves?





SuffolkGerryW said:


> I've not seen that bit, so either I've lost the one that was fitted - or it's not on all models?


This is often called the foil, it is hidden under the calendar plate on Vostok 2414A and 2416b etc. movements and won't cause any problems if you're just changing hands, on the 2409A movements there is no calendar plate of course and it can easily be lost if you're not careful as it is just placed over the hour wheel pinion and there's nothing to stop it falling off until you put the dial on...

Here's an image from Dave Murphy's service notes that you might want to read if you need to know what everything is on Vostok 24XX movements...

With the calendar plate removed, 2 is the foil and 3 is the hour wheel...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Explains it - only played with 2416b, so had the calendar plate in the way


----------



## Adrenaline96 (Jul 8, 2020)

1. I hate that Poljot didn't make Strelas for longer, and with stainless steel cases. I hate that russian horology adopted the stainless steel cases very slowly.
2. I hate that Poljot disappeared, I hate it very much, along with Maktime. If there's one thing that frustrates me about russian horology it would be the demise of these entities.
3. I hate that COVID and other factors got me unemployed, I can't sustain my russian watch addiction right now, which suuuucks because I have something I really desire, and which isn't expensive, but that's life I guess.
4. I hate that no russian brand apart from Raketa bothered to implement a proper quick date change function.
5. I hate that most people are snobs and cosider russian watches to be junk, when they have ties to american and swiss watchmaking, being built to last.


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks, Avidfan, for taking the time to answer Ligavesh's question! The foil rings are used in all vintage mechanical watches. They keep the hour wheel pressed onto the cannon pinion. If lost, the hour wheel will move out of gear when the watch is moved, shaken or turned upside down. In most watches, there's a big enough gap between dial and watch plate for that to happen. Calling the ring a "circular spring" won't be far from the truth. 
Haven't worked with modern watches lately, but I think it's still standard in modern mechanical watches.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I haven't done a single mod (outside of two or three bezel swaps and bezel tightenings) and I've spent (and am still spending) way too much money for more and more different components (oh this could go good with that, that could look good with that, buy an automatic movement - no the watch should be thinner - buy a handwinding movement and flatter caseback, buy lume - never done that on a watch, buy epoxy - never used that either...) and I still haven't even started a single project (outside of those minor interventions I mentioned).


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Before doing anything on your 'project', practice on a watch which doesn't really matter - just do the job slowly and carefully, and if stuck stop and ask for advice from the forum (or better still, ask before doing anything that you're not confident with)


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Before doing anything on your 'project', practice on a watch which doesn't really matter - just do the job slowly and carefully, and if stuck stop and ask for advice from the forum (or better still, ask before doing anything that you're not confident with)


That's actually the plan - I have a few broken down watches that I got with the intention to practice on them, reality is I've been so busy lately I'd never found the time to do it... Need to learn to manage my time better before I learn to mod watches...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Never too many times said - setting the tension on the bezel IS A ****ING *****! IT'S EITHER TOO LOOSE OR WON'T GET ON AT ALL! I had luck twice, I set up the tension tight enough to be usable , but I see now it was just luck, no way I can replicate that.

VOSTOK BEZELS AND THEIR TENSION SPRINGS ARE ****ING ********!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> Never too many times said - setting the tension on the bezel IS A *ING **! IT'S EITHER TOO LOOSE OR WON'T GET ON AT ALL! I had luck twice, I set up the tension tight enough to be usable , but I see now it was just luck, no way I can replicate that.
> 
> VOSTOK BEZELS AND THEIR TENSION SPRINGS ARE *ING *****!


And it doesn't get any better with practice


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I hate that many vintage Russian watches use 17 mm straps. They're so hard to find, and if you squeeze an 18 mm strap in there it usually looks terrible.
I hate that it's so hard to get parts for vintage Russian watches, forcing you to buy a parts watch just to get one small part.
I wish that Vostok would do the radial brushing like they used to on the old 1190 "barrel" cases
I wish that Amphibias had acceptable lume performance


I hate watches with a date; especially when it's at the usual 3 o'clock position, or at the 4:30 position (asymmetry) , but I don't mind when it's at the 6 o'clock position.
I wish every Amphibia dial with a date had a dateless version to choose. (only a few do)
-I hate 24 hour watches. Don't get me wrong, I love the idea. It's logical and makes sense. I really do want to make it work, but I just cannot read the time without pulling out my reading glasses. It's so easy to mistake one hour from the adjacent one.

Most of all - I wish that Amphibias had a click bezel, or at least an easier way to make the bezel tension tight enough that it won't turn accidentally. It's the Amphibia's tragic flaw (and honestly, it's unforgivable in a dive watch).

But I just keep buying them anyway!


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> I love vostok watches, but don't like the scuba dude dial
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Damn, you beat me to that one... I really hate the scuba dude, its just soooooooo much cheese


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

My big hate is lack of matching bracelets for TiN grr, it is such an irritating situation forcing you to put up with a) worn out gold plated bracelets b) leather straps c) valiant but terrible aftermarket attempts like the things I got earlier this year which do look good but the metal is razor sharp and thin as heck so only good for display purposes.

I don't have problems with my bezels, I seem to have the knack of getting them how we like our ladies, all firm and solid but with persuasion can be enticed to move around a bit and I do prefer my ladies to move in more than one direction so why not the bezels? 

Another beef of mine is the inflated prices on Chaika Stadiums and Chaika "big blue" quartz grr grr I saw a big blue today selling for £100  and no video's out there for servicing the 3055 (Mr Rat faced Git I am looking at you!!!)

I've done scuba dudes above, oh yes the startling concept of fitted straps, straps that follow the case contour but have a 18mm tongue kinda like a Casio strap but more Soviety... reckon that will do...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I can't stop buying 3133s - whether it be movements or the whole watch. I have an unhealthy big collection of 3133s (and I'm waiting on a 31659 - but from the Ukraine who knows - I'll believe it when I see it). Just bought a chronograph 3133 supposedly seldom worn (visually looks good) . I think it's a fear that there aren't more 3133s made (a watchmaker said once he can't service my Sturmanskie cause he doesn't have the parts -this triggered in me a fear that I have to hoard ALL the 3133s! I think it all started with me wanting to build myself the ridiculously expensive Okean cause I saw components for it online - next thing you know, I've got parts for the Okean (movement is still not there), I've got 5 (FIVE!) Burans (I think) of which I only wear one and of which three are brand new - never left the box), 3 Sturmanskies - 2 Silver and one blue, one special edition chronograph. and another SE 3133 is on it's way. I get them for good deals , but still, it's too much. One of these days I'm gonna sit and decide which ones are staying and which ones will have to go (probably none).

One silver Sturmanskie fell and broke the glass and bent it's hands, so now I'm thinking into converting it to a military style one - there are dials and hands out there. So it's never boring with the 3133s.


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

I have yet to get my first Soviet chrono, this next week or so I am moving on a sizeable part of my collection in the hope I get enough to get my first one


----------



## elcogollero (May 11, 2019)

Alfajuj said:


> Most of all - I wish that Amphibias had a click bezel, or at least an easier way to make the bezel tension tight enough that it won't turn accidentally. It's the Amphibia's tragic flaw (and honestly, it's unforgivable in a dive watch).


Is it not the case that when you dive the water pressure helps prevent the bezel from moving?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

elcogollero said:


> Is it not the case that when you dive the water pressure helps prevent the bezel from moving?


Interesting theory, sounds plausible


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I confess it is difficult to try and not think unpleasant thoughts about sellers that close down an auction you were winning with no explanation.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O (Jul 16, 2016)

Alfajuj said:


> I wish every Amphibia dial with a date had a dateless version to choose. (only a few do)


.
+1
A thousand times, yes.


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh agreed there, there isn't a thousand hells worthy for those sort of rats who we all know has taken an offer behind the scenes grr Its like those who sit there and get their mates to bid up on you to raise the bar, you know who these are as these mates win and suddenly its back up on a relisting


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Hmm 9 of my Amphibia's lack a date, only my 3 new ones are dated with 2416's the others are 2209 or 2409.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I don't really like the Tank Komandirskie, I don't mind the paratrooper, but won't go out of my way to get one. Maybe I'll change my mind some day, but I don't plan on getting either of them right now.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I think the classic Vostok Radio Room is overrated. I got one and flipped it the next day.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> I don't really like the Tank Komandirskie, I don't mind the paratrooper, but won't go out of my way to get one. Maybe I'll change my mind some day, but I don't plan on getting either of them right now.





Chascomm said:


> I think the classic Vostok Radio Room is overrated. I got one and flipped it the next day.


Agree with both of you on these - though to be quite honest, the green paratrooper is my original Vostok, so slightly biased towards that - but I don't think that I'd replace it with a new one.


----------



## Adrenaline96 (Jul 8, 2020)

I hate that Poljot didn't make more stainless steel 2209s, they are pretty uncommon.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

I hate that I purchased this Bulova Accutron Spaceview today instead of a Vostok ...... not really


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

mariomart said:


> I hate that I purchased this Bulova Accutron Spaceview today instead of a Vostok ...... not really


Perhaps you should leave the hating to the rest of us....


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Adrenaline96 said:


> I hate that Poljot didn't make more stainless steel 2209s, they are pretty uncommon.


And I suspect some of you made me pay more for the one I recently acquired 😡😅


----------



## Adrenaline96 (Jul 8, 2020)

haha said:


> And I suspect some of you made me pay more for the one I recently acquired 😡😅


Please, stop at one, I don't even own a 2209 anymore and I want to buy one really hard, but I'm jobless, please stop at one please 🤣


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Adrenaline96 said:


> Please, stop at one, I don't even own a 2209 anymore and I want to buy one really hard, but I'm jobless, please stop at one please 🤣


Don't worry, i'm all good now 😊


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

I hate...uhmmmmm 

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

haha said:


> And I suspect some of you made me pay more for the one I recently acquired


Let's see it and I'll tell you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

OCSleeper said:


> Let's see it and I'll tell you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't received it yet and i don't want to bring me bad luck


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I got this VOSTOK Komandirskie K-35 (350515) for free, spent <$1 on material to make a bezel spring and I have to say...it's quite awesome.

My first VOSTOK!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

There's a couple of case styles that I really don't like - the Amphibia 060 and the Commander 280.
Anyone else?


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> There's a couple of case styles that I really don't like - the Amphibia 060 and the Commander 280.
> Anyone else?


Every time I see the 060 I get a little vomit in my mouth ...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

mariomart said:


> Every time I see the 060 I get a little vomit in my mouth ...


Glad that I'm not the only one


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Glad that I'm not the only one


I am afraid to google this watch now... glad I do not know what you are talking about...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

mariomart said:


> 060


+100500 #metoo


----------



## SinanjuStein (May 26, 2015)

mariomart said:


> Every time I see the 060 I get a little vomit in my mouth ...


Don't like it either, but i always look at it as an uncircumcised 120 case...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

I must admit that I'm tempted to go get a 060 case, and just try to work those flanges into something interesting - got a few thoughts (involving an engraving machine and paint, rather than a grinder!) - could a pigs ear be turned into a silk purse with some hours of work


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

what the hell, I like the 060 - though I don't like the current models in it, gonna try a mod when I finally find the time


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

For the first time I pronounced (Matt)Bored O in my head and realized something... Frenchy... 😁


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

mariomart said:


> Every time I see the 060 I get a little vomit in my mouth ...


I don't like that case, but it's nowhere near as bad as this.....thing.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

24h said:


> I don't like that case, but it's nowhere near as bad as this.....thing.
> 
> View attachment 15608090


Those look (to me) more of a 'trophy', or 'presentation' watch for a youngster - would I have one - don't think so.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Grrr. Happened again. 

Cancelled:$2.99
Explanation:The seller ended the listing early and cancelled all bids.


AaParker said:


> I confess it is difficult to try and not think unpleasant thoughts about sellers that close down an auction you were winning with no explanation.


Maybe I picked up an unlucky penny as it happened again 😕

Cancelled:
Explanation:The seller ended the listing early and cancelled all bids.

Oh well. That's the way is goes.  But, It is a bit frustrating.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

AaParker said:


> Grrr. Happened again.
> 
> Cancelled:$2.99
> Explanation:The seller ended the listing early and cancelled all bids.
> ...


Wonder if the seller had it on Etsy, and sold it on there - seen a few that appear on both.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Wonder if the seller had it on Etsy, and sold it on there - seen a few that appear on both.


That makes sense. I hadn't through of that. I'm fine with things being cross listed, it's when they do an auction and have to end it that makes it frustrating.


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

The moral of the story:
if you really need 100 $ for your item, don't start your auction at zero.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

979greenwich said:


> The moral of the story:
> if you really need 100 $ for your item, don't start your auction at zero.


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

AaParker said:


> That makes sense. I hadn't through of that. I'm fine with things being cross listed, it's when they do an auction and have to end it that makes it frustrating.


Yes, especially if you're looking at getting a bargain, without another bidder  - got a couple that I was the only bidder on, and got them at the starting price


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

I saw a nice poljot de lux listed from $1. Some sellers make this mistake thinking that everyone will just jump bidding but... no one bids. Or only a few people. So I won it for a few $ including shipping... so the seller has to give it up at a loss because the shipping alone is more than the price. At this time I feel bad about taking advantage of the seller but I say to myself: that was his decision to list at this price. Right? I pay. He marks it shipped. And then I notice he has a 0 rating and did not provide tracking number. Obviously he did not respond to 2 of my messages. 2nd time this happens to me. I am pretty sure I get no watch. Just waiting for ebay to allow me to raise ‘item did not arrive’ in the mid of Jan. Then I get my money back. Not sure if they will be able to get it from the seller....


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Odessa200 said:


> I saw a nice poljot de lux listed from $1. Some sellers make this mistake thinking that everyone will just jump bidding but... no one bids. Or only a few people. So I won it for a few $ including shipping... so the seller has to give it up at a loss because the shipping alone is more than the price. At this time I feel bad about taking advantage of the seller but I say to myself: that was his decision to list at this price. Right? I pay. He marks it shipped. And then I notice he has a 0 rating and did not provide tracking number. Obviously he did not respond to 2 of my messages. 2nd time this happens to me. I am pretty sure I get no watch. Just waiting for ebay to allow me to raise 'item did not arrive' in the mid of Jan. Then I get my money back. Not sure if they will be able to get it from the seller....


My two were slightly different, in that they hadn't got 'free' postage, so the seller didn't make too much of a 'loss' though.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm ok with people not active on the forum being part of a Project watch as it often helps to reach the necessary number of buyers to complete the project, but i find it a little frustrating (or really annoying) when they only come once every 2 to 6 months, not even bothering to read the thread of said project to find information and just asking "when will the watch will be ready ?" before disappearing again...


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

I must confess that since I have been into Russian watches If I put on a pair of readers and they don't have a eye loop cliped to them It just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

Odessa200 said:


> I saw a nice poljot de lux listed from $1. Some sellers make this mistake thinking that everyone will just jump bidding but... no one bids. Or only a few people. So I won it for a few $ including shipping... so the seller has to give it up at a loss because the shipping alone is more than the price. At this time I feel bad about taking advantage of the seller but I say to myself: that was his decision to list at this price. Right? I pay. He marks it shipped. And then I notice he has a 0 rating and did not provide tracking number. Obviously he did not respond to 2 of my messages. 2nd time this happens to me. I am pretty sure I get no watch. Just waiting for ebay to allow me to raise 'item did not arrive' in the mid of Jan. Then I get my money back. Not sure if they will be able to get it from the seller....


Yeah, I've got a few of those in the past, sometimes with excuses like "It was my cousin's watch and he asked me for a favour to sell it for him, but he sold it without telling me."
A while back I also made the mistake to list some good watches at $1 starting bid and sold them for pocket change (a good Vympel for 20 something dollars). Of course I shipped them all and I'm telling myself I made some dudes really happy for a while. 
It helps being phylosophical about it


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> I got this VOSTOK Komandirskie K-35 (350515) for free, spent <$1 on material to make a bezel spring and I have to say...it's quite awesome.
> 
> My first VOSTOK!
> View attachment 15598980
> ...





Miggyd87 said:


> I got this VOSTOK Komandirskie K-35 (350515) for free, spent <$1 on material to make a bezel spring and I have to say...it's quite awesome.
> 
> My first VOSTOK!
> 
> ...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

jimzilla said:


> I am curious as to what brand of dry dog food you have posted your Komandirskie in? ..... 🙂


Blue Buffalo Adult Chicken


----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

I dislike them Vostok diver watches, or any other watches from any brand with that aesthetic for that matter, though the first ever Russian watch I ordered back in 2017 was an Amphibian 670927🙄

It's been vintage Soviets/early post-USSR Russians all the way since then. All 100+ of them😄

Then at the end of January 2021 I ordered 3 of them Scuba Dudes (420379, 120658 and 090657M) within a couple of days of each other. Now waiting for them to arrive

I believe my hairspring needs demagnetising. Really😅😂


Shahrin



Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using TapirTalk


----------



## elcogollero (May 11, 2019)

I don't like wearing my Raketa sun and moon watch - I think I'd like a wall clock version though.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I bought my first Vostok in 2018; I now have 24 with more inbound and they are taking over my collection. I've become addicted 

Long way to go before I catch up with Mario though...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I have currently three relatively cheap pieces in sight and I HOPE I can then stop at that. I just fear that I will still have the wish to get the original NVCh-30 and the original Raketa Amphibian, and maybe a couple of other pieces... ah, it will probably never stop!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I know that sometimes you can gently tap a watch to get it to start going after it has been unwound and sitting for a while. I always have to remind myself to be really gentle as the second hand can come off if you are too enthusiastic, or so I've heard.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

AaParker said:


> I know that sometimes you can gently tap a watch to get it to start going after it has been unwound and sitting for a while. I always have to remind myself to be really gentle as the second hand can come off if you are too enthusiastic, or so I've heard.


Trust me it's true, or if your doing a 2409 mod you just finished and you are admiring your work
and "pop" it's floating in the case


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

I often bring a dead watch back to life with gentle "whapping" in different orientations of the watch into the palm of my hand, just enough to shift the innards inside a bit but gentle persuasion can bring sometimes the movement back into working. It would still need a service because of the dried out oil that seized it in the first place.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

It really bugs me when on my 3133s the chrono hand is not exactly centered, but slightly left or right - like on this one, 0.2s ahead:










I think I'm gonna learn taking off and putting hands on just for this reason alone.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> It really bugs me when on my 3133s the chrono hand is not exactly centered, but slightly left or right - like on this one, 0.2s ahead:
> 
> View attachment 15836712
> 
> ...


That really pisses me off as well


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

When you finally find and purchase a less than perfect example of a watch that you don't have, invariably, very soon after, you will find a much better example for less ( and, of course, you will buy that one as well).


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

My list of dislikes regarding common soviet movements;

Zim 2602 balance jewel housing, which you cannot oil properly without taking the assembly apart
Vostok 2234 reduction wheel on the dial side with no bearings and a problematic stop-second spring
Vostok 2414, where do I begin...round balance jewel spring that's a pain to install, mainsprings constantly failing/slipping in the barrel, second hand pinion spring (to make a challenge out of installing the second hand), and a general impression of _chabuduo _finish (bridges not perfectly lined with the mainplate, sometimes even no dial screws etc.)
No, I have no negative remarks on Raketa 2609.HA whatsoever.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

I have no parcels in the mail… really slowing down my purchasing….


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

sci said:


> I have started some 10+ years ago on WUS with F10, but haven't bought Russian watch since 2011 (except one Luch some 5-6 years ago). I still look how Vostok and Luch are doing and frequently visit F10.


OK, now a new confession. I thought I am cured by the Russian watch obsession, after taking some German pills (two Laco and two really gorgeous NOMOS watches) and some Swiss drops (Victorinox, Maurice Lacroix, etc). And it worked pretty well... But this month I bought a new Komandirskie K-02. I liked it so much, that a week later I've got a second one, EXACTLY the same, to have it as a spare in the office. What's wrong with me!?


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

I must confess I am being drawn deeper into the Seiko rabbit hole although tonite I am wearing my Soviet Sekonda UFO as have spent all week chasing magnetic gremlins from my Soviet stuff, I even got my long long given up on Luch with the faceted glass and fitted bracelet to run perfectly as being all steel is an absolute magnet hound lol

Recently I have acquired one of my Seiko grails, a s1 Arctura which has been retrofitted with a quartz movement but is still an astonishingly cool looking piece as well as nabbing a rare 6309 and last week I hit on the very first 8V20 "dancing hands" the Seiko watch that started it all in a heavy gold tone bracelet and case...

So back to another brace of watches needing a zap or three and its nice to have a decent Soviet on the wrist that looks good, feels good to my liking lol


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

sci said:


> OK, now a new confession. I thought I am cured by the Russian watch obsession, after taking some German pills (two Laco and two really gorgeous NOMOS watches) and some Swiss drops (Victorinox, Maurice Lacroix, etc). And it worked pretty well... But this month I bought a new Komandirskie K-02. I liked it so much, that a week later I've got a second one, EXACTLY the same, to have it as a spare in the office. What's wrong with me!?
> View attachment 16022160


Comrade sci, may I recommend a peanut butter and radium sandwich. That usually snaps me back.
My prayers go with you my friend.
(actually I have done the same thing 🤣)
So long as you are having fun who cares!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

sci said:


> OK, now a new confession. I thought I am cured by the Russian watch obsession, after taking some German pills (two Laco and two really gorgeous NOMOS watches) and some Swiss drops (Victorinox, Maurice Lacroix, etc). And it worked pretty well... But this month I bought a new Komandirskie K-02. I liked it so much, that a week later I've got a second one, EXACTLY the same, to have it as a spare in the office. What's wrong with me!?
> View attachment 16022160


I'm currently bidding on a watch of which I already have one; I alwas say, ' ah I'll sell the worst' - I never do, I keep all of them


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

jimzilla said:


> Comrade sci, may I recommend a peanut butter and radium sandwich. That usually snaps me back.
> My prayers go with you my friend.
> (actually I have done the same thing 🤣)
> So long as you are having fun who cares!


I may skip the sandwich part, but the butter I can try - it may help. You say "who cares"... I assume the person who cares mostly is my wife - the keeper of the family finances and the guardian of the sanity  I constantly fail her on this.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Now that is an entirely different subject ....... 😁
One that must be strategic and handled with utmost caution!
My advice...... Make her nice dinners, Do your honey do list and buy her presents....... 
How can any woman resist that? that should be worth a few Vostok's comrade, yes?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

The Comptroller of Finances in our house has no problem with me buying Russian watches; possibly because I've explained at length that Vostoks are cheap. However, I don't recall ever mentioning that not all my Russian watches are inexpensive Vostoks - oops.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> The Comptroller of Finances in our house has no problem with me buying Russian watches; possibly because I've explained at length that Vostoks are cheap. However, I don't recall ever mentioning that not all my Russian watches are inexpensive Vostoks - oops.


I hear that bud. My wife thinks all Seikos are cheap. What kind of monster would I be to tell her otherwise?!? Same goes for the Russian watches. If she asked how much they cost, I would gladly tell her, but she didn't so I'm good. I think. For now. I have been really tempted by the Raketa Big Zero reissues. . .

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlantia (Jul 2, 2011)

I think that the nicer Amphibia's with the signed 'B' crowns are horrible to hand-wind and the shiny polished crown isn't as user friendly as the big chunky SS ones with positive grip sharp edges!
I actually like the kind of _not quite finished _approach on the normal models and cases.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Atlantia said:


> I think that the nicer Amphibia's with the signed 'B' crowns are horrible to hand-wind and the shiny polished crown isn't as user friendly as the big chunky SS ones with positive grip sharp edges!
> I actually like the kind of _not quite finished _approach on the normal models and cases.


I like big crowns and I cannot lie...

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

I feel the same as you Atlanta, those signed crowns are slippery to wind but stylish none the less.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

I hate oversized bars placed so you cannot remove them without bending/breaking them.
Eg, 20mm bar fitted to a 18mm lug. Grrrrrr....

Same goes for bands/straps.
I turn into The Hulk  when I see a Raketa (Baltika) fitted with a 18mm stap (should be 19mm).
Or a Vostok 2809 fitted with a cut down 18mm (should be 17mm). Or worse still, one that has _not_ been cut down, but squished into 17mm making it almost impossible to remove.

Yes. I have sampled all the above first hand.


----------



## Atlantia (Jul 2, 2011)

Dodgydruid said:


> I must confess I am being drawn deeper into the Seiko rabbit hole although tonite I am wearing my Soviet Sekonda UFO as have spent all week chasing magnetic gremlins from my Soviet stuff, I even got my long long given up on Luch with the faceted glass and fitted bracelet to run perfectly as being all steel is an absolute magnet hound lol
> 
> Recently I have acquired one of my Seiko grails, a s1 Arctura which has been retrofitted with a quartz movement but is still an astonishingly cool looking piece as well as nabbing a rare 6309 and last week I hit on the very first 8V20 "dancing hands" the Seiko watch that started it all in a heavy gold tone bracelet and case...
> 
> So back to another brace of watches needing a zap or three and its nice to have a decent Soviet on the wrist that looks good, feels good to my liking lol


Sekonda UFO, blue dial?


----------



## Atlantia (Jul 2, 2011)

So the confessions continue.....

As soon as I hit 50, I realised I can't hear crickets anymore.
You know, the chirpy summer garden insect variety.
I mean they can be right outside the kitchen window with the Mrs complaining about how loud they are..... Nothing. That particular frequency is gone!

..........and I can't hear my beloved Vostok automatics either.
I can hear all my other mechanical watches tocking away merrily if I hold them to my ear.
The Vostoks... Silence!

When I was waiting for my first one to arrive in the post, I was weirdly looking forward to listening to it's unusual heart rate...
Nothing, might as well be holding a digital to my ear.
_sigh_

If you are now wondering about your own hearing, check this out


----------



## Atlantia (Jul 2, 2011)

Even though they are water resistant to 200m.....
Before I wash my hands or take a shower, I take my beloved Vostok off.
😳
I know, I can't explain it.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

We must be a lot alike Atlanta, I shield my Vostoks from the rain here in Florida 
Don't know why .... just a habit.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

jimzilla said:


> We must be a lot alike Atlanta, I shield my Vostoks from the rain here in Florida
> Don't know why .... just a habit.


I am planning on moving to the sunny state of Florida and was wandering if the humidity and the frequent rains (tropical climate) will force me to sell out my watches&#8230;. @jimzilla how bad is it for the watches at FL?


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

I typically do not have any humidity related problems to speak of just make sure storage is air conditioned.
I have a 3133 that fogs up sometimes in humid weather but other than that no problems.
Have you spent much time in Florida Odessa? It may take a little getting used to the wildlife and bugs here but I think the way the US is at the current moment you could not live in a better state.
I live in Tampa and I am a Mechanical Contractor (A/C Man) and I can tell you it is hot as hell here but I would not leave Florida It Is Beautiful here...... and in the winter it is PERFECT!.
Welcome to Florida comrade.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

When comrade @Odessa200 utters the words *"this one is good"* in the *Q&A is it Franken?* thread I smile like an idiot 🤪


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken (Apr 30, 2016)

I just wish Russian manufactures gave more of a damn about finish and QC. Look at the Amphibia SE - regular old Vostoks with no changes to specification nor movements, yet they sell like hot cakes despite higher prices largely because they're made with a bit more attentiveness. By making consistently good watches, Vostok (and others) can capitalize their heritage and use it as a selling point: _i.e. "Rugged and dependable since the 2nd World War. Vostok, a watch like no other." _

But if quality is luck of the draw like many Russian watches, along with absurd tolerances such as -20s to +60s daily variation (the 1940s are calling); potential customers find it hard to take them seriously hence a lot of the brand's potential is squandered.


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken (Apr 30, 2016)

Contiuning on:

I don't like the Elektronika 1, or most LED watches for that matter. Can't read it at a glance, poor legibility in daylight, not serviceable, not as versatile functionally nor aesthetically as Quartz or LCD but a LOT more power-hungry, lacks the "soul" of a beating mechanical movement or the ingenuity of a tuning fork, and was expensive when new. It's a gimmicky device that rightfully deserves it's place in the history books and not on people's wrists, same with electric watches. Good thing the world has moved on.

Pobedas with cushion crowns are my favorite Soviet designs along with the Strela. 

Most Soviet bracelets are junk. Either too fragile or too rigid and few age well. I would've defected just for better bracelets. 

Soviet digital watch design was better than most. With the exception of a few 80s Casios and late 70s Seikos, Elektronikas reign supreme in the design department. The outstanding features are their use of colors and fonts.


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

mariomart said:


> When comrade @Odessa200 utters the words *"this one is good"* in the *Q&A is it Franken?* thread I smile like an idiot 🤪


It reminds me of that guy on Forged in fire saying "it will kill".


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

GoodNamesWereTaken said:


> I just wish Russian manufactures gave more of a damn about finish and QC. Look at the Amphibia SE - regular old Vostoks with no changes to specification nor movements, yet they sell like hot cakes despite higher prices largely because they're made with a bit more attentiveness. By making consistently good watches, Vostok (and others) can capitalize their heritage and use it as a selling point: _i.e. "Rugged and dependable since the 2nd World War. Vostok, a watch like no other." _
> 
> But if quality is luck of the draw like many Russian watches, along with absurd tolerances such as -20s to +60s daily variation (the 1940s are calling); potential customers find it hard to take them seriously hence a lot of the brand's potential is squandered.


I hear you on this. But I also wouldn't want them to take the Raketa route. The finishing looks supreme, and I will still probably buy one, but I am one of the weirdos who doesn't mind the quirks. That's a lot of dough for something that offers nothing more than personal satisfaction versus competitors in their price bracket.

A sub $3-500 Vostok that has been slightly regulated, with more attention to detail in regards to case finishing and an upgraded bracelet would be in my cart ASAP. But then again, I am one of the crazy ones. I don't think the majority of folks would drop that kind of coin on a "lowly" Vostok regardless of it's specs. But Damn. A guy can dream right?

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sekondtime (Sep 19, 2010)

GoodNamesWereTaken said:


> ...along with absurd tolerances such as -20s to +60s daily variation (the 1940s are calling); ...


I think -20s to +60s daily variation is pretty good really. Isn't that part of the joy of owning a mechanical watch, that it is not quartz accurate and requires adjustment? In fact, I think Ruhla daily tolerances of +/- 120s is pretty good!

Sekondtime


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken (Apr 30, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> I hear you on this. But I also wouldn't want them to take the Raketa route. The finishing looks supreme, and I will still probably buy one, but I am one of the weirdos who doesn't mind the quirks. That's a lot of dough for something that offers nothing more than personal satisfaction versus competitors in their price bracket.
> 
> A sub $3-500 Vostok that has been slightly regulated, with more attention to detail in regards to case finishing and an upgraded bracelet would be in my cart ASAP. But then again, I am one of the crazy ones. I don't think the majority of folks would drop that kind of coin on a "lowly" Vostok regardless of it's specs. But Damn. A guy can dream right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


The Amphibian SE squared.

-Similar dimensions as 720 or Neptune 960 with slightly improved fit and finish
-Regulated movements within -10 to +25 seconds across 4 positions
->40hr power reserve
-Automatic as standard but with a manual option, quickset date, hacking
-Antimagnetic 60G minimum
-60 click bi-directional bezel (Seiko 7548 style)
-24 hour option
-$250-$400

Seems realistic and not overpriced. Like I said, the Amphibian SE has no functional improvements over a regular Amphibia, yet comparable models of the SE sell at around 1.5x the price of a classic.

Raketa really shot themselves in the foot. The $500 to $2.5k market is wildly competitive and it's going to take more than black squares and a bonkers CEO to stand out.



Sekondtime said:


> I think -20s to +60s daily variation is pretty good really. Isn't that part of the joy of owning a mechanical watch, that it is not quartz accurate and requires adjustment? In fact, I think Ruhla daily tolerances of +/- 120s is pretty good!
> 
> Sekondtime


Old Soviet 24xx movements were rated at -20s to +40s at room temperature. Why did they feel the need to downgrade it? Vintage watch enthusiasts can put up with watches that run a minute fast/day but probably not most watch buyers. If Vostok wants to ever charge more $ across the board, knowing that one watch can run at +60s/day and another at +1/day out of the box will out a lot of people off. So improving tolerances is something they'll have to do sooner or later.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Sekondtime said:


> I think -20s to +60s daily variation is pretty good really. Isn't that part of the joy of owning a mechanical watch, that it is not quartz accurate and requires adjustment? In fact, I think Ruhla daily tolerances of +/- 120s is pretty good!
> 
> Sekondtime


I'm perfectly fine with Vostok accuracy as it is. I never wear the same watch 2 days in a row, so I always have to set them before wearing them anyway. If it's a minute off late in the day it doesn't affect my life in any measurable way. If I want accuracy, I'll wear my solar atomic G-Shock. The very best Swiss mechanical will never be as accurate as that thing.

Of course, I'm old enough to have grown up with Timex handwinders that were probably even less accurate, so I have a different perspective on this subject.

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

I promised myself I'd never wear a ridiculous looking bung strap.








Until a watch I bought came with one.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

I reluctantly confess to buying a Russian watch with a Chinese movement.
I will admit it does run well but I miss the quirks and feel of a 3133 or 3017.
My sincerest apologizes to the watch gods I will never do it again. 😞


----------



## stadiou (Jun 1, 2013)

Isn't that a Chinese ST19 movement in there?


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

stadiou said:


> Isn't that a Chinese ST19 movement in there?


Sorry, yes you are right I will correct, thanks...... Japan, China all I know it is not Rssian.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

jimzilla said:


> I reluctantly confess to buying a Russian watch with a Chinese movement.
> I will admit it does run well but I miss the quirks and feel of a 3133 or 3017.
> My sincerest apologizes to the watch gods I will never do it again. 😞
> View attachment 16046506





jimzilla said:


> Sorry, yes you are right I will correct, thanks...... Japan, China all I know it is not rRssian.


Nothing to be ashamed off; here's my SinoRussian:


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Nothing to be ashamed off; here's my SinoRussian:
> 
> View attachment 16051054


I have not worn mine all that much but I have to say it is accurate and the functions are crisp.
The reason I purchased it was the beautiful dial face.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

I see a watch I want...
I start saving... 
By the time I have the money, I have decided on a different watch!


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

I see a watch I want...
I start saving...
By the time I have the money I have purchased mutable watches and now I am broke


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

jimzilla said:


> I see a watch I want...
> I start saving...
> By the time I have the money I have purchased mutable watches and now I am broke


I have read that story also...Oh wait, it is may autobiography


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Of course it's important to keep a watch movement away from magnetism. And that includes the magnetic closure for a computer tablet that say, for example, you placed a movement on and then thought, "Why is this movement stuck?"


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Sorry to hear that comrade.

Professional Watch Demagnetizer magnetizer Demagnetization Machine Watchmaker | eBay


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

jimzilla said:


> Sorry to hear that comrade.
> 
> Professional Watch Demagnetizer magnetizer Demagnetization Machine Watchmaker | eBay


A great idea; fortunately, I have one! It seems to have fixed the watch if not my pride. 🧲


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

It happens to all of us. Could have been a lot worse.
Flushing your watch down the toilet,
Dropping it in the garbage disposal (when it is running),
Rashing the case on a concrete wall.
Look on the bright side AaParker it was a minor snafu. Congrats comrade.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Who on earth designed that logo… ?










Sorry , but sod the space race, I really can‘t stop but seeing an erected phallus there … 🤷‍♂️


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

RedFroggy said:


> Who on earth designed that logo… ?
> 
> View attachment 16417502
> 
> ...


Borrocks!! 😂


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> Who on earth designed that logo… ?


Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

RedFroggy said:


> Sorry , but sod the space race, I really can‘t stop but seeing an erected phallus there … 🤷‍♂️


maybe that was the point


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Ligavesh …
are you implying that this dial is some kinda weird psy-ops or that big Soviet c*cks sent men on orbit ? 😂


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

This is the very sort of conundrum that only Danilao will be able to make sense of...


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

sci said:


> I have started some 10+ years ago on WUS with F10, but haven't bought Russian watch since 2011 (except one Luch some 5-6 years ago). I still look how Vostok and Luch are doing and frequently visit F10.


OK, new confession - the last two watches I bought in the last months are Vostoks. So kinda comeback.


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a confession today: resorting to so-called "quick service" on a Uglich 2627, that is, soaking just the balance assembly in lighter fluid. Why? Out of the blue, the watch started acting erratically, changing rates and frequencies. I thought the balance staff was gone, but apparently it was only dirt. In my defense, I don't have spare parts for this one, and was too lazy to deal with unknown automatic and calendar complications. Plus, it's my wife's Stadium. Such a doorjamb magnet isn't gonna last long anyway.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

I confess that I sometimes use slightly magnetized screw drivers when I build watches and then demag the whole watch.


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

Blasphemy time. A problem for those who grew up with a digital watch, it still takes me longer than I would like to admit to read analog time compared with digital time. A wall clock oddly gets processed faster than a wrist glance.


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

Had to swap two 2409 balances today. Can you guess how many shims were needed?


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

979greenwich said:


> Had to swap two 2409 balances today. Can you guess how many shims were needed?


232 red, 171 orange, 
42 light green and 27 green?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Deleted, wrong thread.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I've dropped enough watches while putting then on that I now only put them on over a sofa or bed. I am at the point where I need to ensure there's a nice soft surface, instead of tile or hardwood floors, when the inevitable happens.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

AaParker said:


> I've dropped enough watches while putting then on that I now only put them on over a sofa or bed. I am at the point where I need to ensure there's a nice soft surface, instead of tile or hardwood floors, when the inevitable happens.


I know that feeling comrade ....


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

I might not make friends, but I am utterly bored silly with the litany of “ because of the war… my watches etc etc ….”

a) most are Soviet period made anyway, so get real, those watches are as much Ukrainian as they are Russian !!
b) while this war is going on with its daily toll of deaths, suffering & destruction, who on earth is so self-inflated to think that anyone could even care about what is on one’s wrist ?

so, do yourself a favour & drop your pseudo-methaphysical frivolous concerns , but please :

A) do help financially or physically if you can the ONG‘s that provide relief on the ground to the victims (Christianaid, Voices of Children, Pawsofhelp, Vostok SOS, Ukrainian Red Cross etc )
B) do buy watches from your trusted Ukrainian sellers - more than ever, they do need your support !!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Working on removing a stem and crown from a Swiss watch *really* makes me yearn for the simplicity of depressing a "dimple" on a Soviet watch to have the stem and crown just slide out.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Foolishly broke my own self-imposed rule to only put on watches and take off watches over some soft, and dropped the Velma on tile and heard something careen across the tile floor. Crown snapped off the stem. Nothing I have fits, so on the lookout for a replacement, stem and crown as I can't get the broken pieces out as it completely sheared off, but not exactly sure what would work. Always remember: on/off over soft, on/off over soft. A picture from happier times.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

You try need to remove the winding bridge and try to push out the stem with tweezers.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

A bit of fiddling and the judicious use of of some short Anglo Saxon words later, we are here: Stem out!  Thank you. Now to find a replacement as the other part of the stem is still in the crown, and, with any luck, back in business.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I finally looked up why it's called a "Chapter Ring" as I truly hadn't the foggiest notion. If we believe the internet (always a BIG if), it started with clocks:

*Chapter Ring*
The ring on the clock dial is where the hours are displayed. Often, clockmakers hammered out the chapter ring on the dial to make it stronger, hence the ‘raised chapter ring’ in many instances. The name has a religious derivation. The first clocks were in monasteries where monks convened at regular hours for readings of chapters of the Bible.*



* From: The Virtual Museum of Mennonite Clocks


----------

